# Upgrade to home set up... advice...



## CoffeeBmth (Jun 22, 2021)

I've had a Sage Oracle for about 5 years and enjoyed using it. My only real gripe has been the integrated grinder and occasional issues with descaling.

I've decided to take the leap and upgrade.

Grinder seemed simple - Niche Zero was back in stock to pre order and seems to be well regarded so that's in the bag and arriving in August.

The trickier question is what espresso machine?! At the moment I'm torn between the Mara X, Bianca (though top end of the budget), or Rocket apartamento...

Any advice from people who have owned the machines would be much appreciated. I like the aesthetics of the E61 machines and the Biana in particular with the flow profile paddle sounds interesting (albeit another variable to deal with!)

Thank you for any replies!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I'll let other people that have used those machines comment but you should really start using treated/bottled water with the new machine and that will greatly reduce/eliminate the need to descale.


----------

